# B-250 hydraulic oil level



## Fulingbusen (Dec 28, 2012)

Where and how do I check the hydraulic oil level on my IH b-250?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

2nd pic!! Under that hydraulic teepeice there should be a small
Plug in the top of the cast hydraulic housing, fill with oil to bottom of hole!!


----------



## Fulingbusen (Dec 28, 2012)

It looks like this tee-piece is connected to the only hole I can see.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f3n9l7zp5t3thij/Photo 2012-12-28 13 59 47 (HDR).jpg


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

That would be your filler point!!


----------



## Fulingbusen (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, thanks! I'll fill it all the way up then


----------



## Fulingbusen (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the help, I now have fresh oil in the system.










I have a new problem. How do I change/clean the filter and bypass filter?










1 filter is mounted on this pipe but inside the reservoir.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

The suction filter just pulls out of reservoir on the pipe, it is only held by the friction on the sealing o ring. You need to drain oil first !!

Ibternal by poass filter needs valve removal to service !!


----------



## Fulingbusen (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, so I should just pull the pipe? 

It was held in place tightly and when I tried to rotate the pipe in order to drain the system I bent the pipe. I expected that it would rotate.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Pipe should just pull out, only held by grip of o ring, will need anew ring to seal when put back.


----------



## Fulingbusen (Dec 28, 2012)

Great, thank you!


----------

